# New to saltwater/pier fishing, help



## JJ17 (Mar 2, 2017)

I plan on going to cedar point pier in Dauphin Island but I’m really new to saltwater fishing. Does anyone know of this pier or just have some knowledge on what setup to bring. My original plan was to drop shot with cut bait for white trout but I read that they didn’t bite during the day so idk anymore.


----------

